# Poor radio reception solved



## gfs

Bessacarr E660 poor radio reception

Just thought I would share my solution to a common problem.

On my 2009 model the factory fitted aerial is in the passenger side pod. As far as I can see it is impossible to easily access this location for testing etc so I borrowed an endoscope type camera and found the Ring aerial fitted by Swift. It was very poorly fitted and given its location had little chance of working effectively even if it had been installed properly.

I looked at various options but was not keen on drilling holes in the bodywork or having to disassemble the interior to run cables so I chose to fit the Blaupunket tax disc type AM/FM aerial with booster.

http://www.bluespot.co.uk/car-audio.aspx/7617495142-aerial

The results are really impressive and I would recommend it. I was unable to receive any clear stations at my home with the factory fitted aerial but now can receive all the stations crystal clear and have compared it to other cars with equal or better results.

It is well made, proper 'earthed to the chassis design' and simple to fit.

Cheers,
George


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks George,
Looks like the answer to my problem.

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham

George

As a matter of interest, where did you get your 12V feed from? I've been toying with the idea of a screen mounted antenna to improve reception, but they all seem to require a 12V feed, and being CANBUS, I'm wary of going anywhere near the base vehicle wiring. Have considered tapping from the input to the cigarette lighter.

Paul


----------



## gfs

I took my 12v supply from pin 5 on the DIN radio plug used for an electric aerial. When the radio is switched off so is the aerial. Some cars require this to be connect to the harness for door warning buzzers etc so you may have to splice into it.

Hope this helps
George


----------



## GerryD

That appears to be an excellent option. On our last motorhome we fitted the Halfords windscreen mounted aerial that I believe is made by Ring. Whilst this worked, it was a Luton front motorhome and the roof still prevented good reception. The new motorhome is low profile so at least that problem is out of the way.
It has always been my belief that an aerial hidden inside the bodywork cannot be fully effective. An aerial needs clear sight of the signal and any obstruction especially when it is inside a metal box will hinder its performance.
This stands to reason, a TV signal is no different to a radio signal, but you would never dream of hiding the TV aerial inside the vehicle.
I shall certainly consider the Blaupunkt aerial. Can you tell me how you have wired it so that it works even when you are are on site.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100

I think he should join don't you :wink: 
A valuable contribution


----------



## TM59

Just fitted one of these today to my Kon Tiki. Even with the luton the difference in reception so far is excellent. 

Recommended.


----------

